# Merci Beaucoup Transport



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

May I introduce you to...Merci Beaucoup. :wub::wub: Isn't she beautiful? This was the leg of our transport where Barbie (Zoe's Mom88) handed her off to me in Yonkers NY to go to NJ. We were both in love with her. She'll be a gem for some family. Zoey's mom Ann (Ann 80) did another leg and I'm sure will post pix. Thanks you so much, my wonderful SM sisters. :chili:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

She is a beauty!

Its so wonderful to see all the positive things that are accomplished from the fluff loving people on this board. - Cheers to you all!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, she is a doll! Bless you beautiful ladies for helping her!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I posted this on the old Merci thread before I realized Sue started a new one. This little girl is a beautiful and so very sweet.....didn't want to let her go!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

She really is precious and we can all be so thankful that there are so many wonderful people who have reached out to her. Thanks to all of you who have done so much for her and sharing those lovely pictures!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I posted this on the old Merci thread before I realized Sue started a new one. This little girl is a beautiful and so very sweet.....didn't want to let her go!


Oh my gosh, what a sweetheart. You guys are the best, thanks for taking her to safety. :wub::wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Precious girl! Thanks for helping her!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bless yall for being her Angels. Praying for her forever family to find her soon!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

You Ladies ROCK!

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Such a pleasure to be a part of the very efficient & generous group. Thank you Sue & Dawn for planning & making this happen within 2 short days & on a holiday weekend! This transport is heartfelt & as a cancer survivor myself I can only imagine how heartbreaking & selfless it must have been for Merci's mother. She is a sweet 1yr girl, I am confident she will find a great home. She gave alot of kisses when held. Her mother loved her very much as indicated by the huge amount of things which took up our entire car trunk. We all look forward to following her journey & pray for her mothers recovery.

Cathy drove from Providence, RI to me in CT







Out for a pee pee break although didn't go







Such a cutie & loved outside 







Barbie arrived in CT & on her way to Sue







Was so nice to meet you both Barbie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, you girls are Good!!!! :chili::aktion033:


and to you I say "Merci Beaucoup" !!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

You girls rock!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much!! Merci is beautiful!! Praying for a wonderful forever home for her soon!!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She looks like such a sweet little girl. I can't imagine how heart broken her Mom must be. So sad. Thanks to all involved for helping her.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome- you are wonderful to do this!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*God Bless You Special ladies!!!!!!*
*You are just Fantastic.*
*Nickee******
*Good Luck little one.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Way to go. she is so cute! I wanna hug her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you ladies she reminds me of our Penny that we lost in January 2011. Hope we get follow ups. just love the name.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

All she wanted to do is lick your face, she was so grateful. Will keep everyone posted for updates.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ann80 said:


> All she wanted to do is lick your face, she was so grateful. Will keep everyone posted for updates.


I know. Dawn's husband wanted to know if she would nip. I said she'd sooner lick him to death I was in touch with Dawn this morning and she said that Merci's doing fine. She'll be spayed and vetted and then hopefully adopted. Hoping the woman in my building gets an application in.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You girls are the best!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Sly Stone & The Family Stone - Everybody Is a Star - YouTube


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a wonderful transport!! She sure is a precious girl!! I can't even imagine how her mom felt to have to let her go. Bless her mom for having the strength. I'm sure she will find a wonderful home!! Thank you AMAR and all the lovely women who helped this sweet girl on the transport route!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's it wonderful to help little fluffs get to their new homes? It's so hard to give them up, you fall in love with them instantly!
Great piccies ladies! Merci is a doll! I can't imagine how hard it was for her owner to let her go...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wanted to report some very good news on our wonderful transport rescue girl, Merci Beaucoup. She was adopted by a lovely family last Sunday. She was on my mind lately and I contacted Dawn and she let me know and sent a photo of the new family. All smiles. Does a heart good. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww very good news! Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aww, she is little cuty and looks so happy. smiling princess :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, she's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy Ending****Happy to hear this!*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I think it's wonderful to be a part of something so great.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh gosh, I thought we were talking about a limo service. I'm so glad I finally opened this thread to see what a wonderful joy it is. Merci is a doll. You are a doll, too, Sue.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a great pic!!!:wub: Two very awesome ladies and what a lucky pup Merci is to run into you SM gals!:chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news! So blessed to have such Angels on earth to help these little ones find their forever families.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Wanted to report some very good news on our wonderful transport rescue girl, Merci Beaucoup. She was adopted by a lovely family last Sunday. She was on my mind lately and I contacted Dawn and she let me know and sent a photo of the new family. All smiles. Does a heart good. :wub::wub:


:chili::thumbsup::thumbsup::chili::chili: Awesoem news  thanks for the update, Sue. Great job, ladies!!!!


----------

